# 6 month old kitten peeing in dog crate



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

our kitten is peeing in our dogs crate, he has pooed in it once, but has peed in it on at least 4 occasion that i know of. 

he has a litter tray and does use it, my mum said he is marking, we are planning on getting him neutered so we can start letting him out side. will this stop this behaver, or is their something else i can try. 

we have started locking the crate when the dogs aren't in it which i feel bad about as they normally get free access to it, Inca likes going their for quiet time. 

i don't remember having this kind of problem with out old cats, but we didn't have dogs when they were kittens. 

the kitten and the dogs get on fab, he cuddle up with them and everything. 

i love him but getting miffed that her is using the dogs crate as a litter tray.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

i dont think its 'marking' marking is 'spraying' up thing not actual wee, is his toilet enclosed? he maybe mistaking it for another toilet, plus even if you washed the thigns he pooped on he can still smell it so id throw them and clean the crate really well and keep it out of his way if you can.


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

thaks for your reply. yes his litter try in enclosed, he alsi has to pass it to get to the dog crate. 
i use lots of blankets in the crate so its always been diffeeent stuff thats been put back in. i havent put any of the stufff he peed on back in the crate. i also bleached the tray before i put beding back in. 

the first time ti was like he did it to spite me. as i caught him before he almost got out the back door with the dogs. i put him out in the hall. then when i got the dogs back in i passed the crate and he was looking right at me as he peed. 

iv never had a cat that peed so publickly my others all liked to hide. he even peed in the living room on the dog be in there too a couple of times, right infrount of us. 

i did.think that marking was spraying upagainst a wall or something, but i dont eemember our other boys doing that. and its always been boy cats we ownd bar 2 girls who were rescues.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

There are a few reasons why he might be doing this going by what you've said.

Can you move the litter tray or crate so that they are not near enough together for him to mistake the crate for a loo?

It is said that cats are attracted to bleach (the ammonia) for toileting. People often recommend a new kitten owner cleans out the litter tray with bleach to tempt them to use it 

What cat litter are you using, and how often to you clean it out? If you're using clumping litter are you ensuring the removal of clumps several times a day?

One other thing ... cats often find soft furnishings to toilet on when they have a water infection. So if he is behaving a little under the weather it may be worth a vet visit.


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

ah interesting, didn't know about the bleach. 

the litter tray is in the hall, and the crate is in the porch,so they are not next to each other, we are in a split level. front door porch and bathroom on the middle landing. his litter tray is on the middle landing between the toilet and the porch so if he is coming form upstairs or downstairs he always passes it to get the the porch to pee in the crate. there is a door for the porch which is normally classed but i have a 6 year old brother who is in and out like a fiddlers elbow and doesn't always shut it. 


he is fine in himself playing with the puppy being cheeky, he is desperate to get out as he keeps sitting at the window and darting for the door, he is eating and drinking fine. 

its TESCO litter we are using (mum picked it up not me) his litter is cleaned out at least once a day but not completely as i herd that your not meant to completely wash out the tray every day just scoop out the dirt and wash the whole thing once a week.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Which Tesco litter hun? The wood pellets or the clay clumping?

The wood pellet litter I found that emptying completely every day was the only way to ensure they would use it, when the kittens were training I emptied it probably about 8 times a day. But once a day for one cat should be fine. I definitely wouldn't leave it a week though. I'd also scoop out a few times a day as well.

If it's the clumping ... well that's just pants. I tired it once and it just paled in comparison to Cat's Best. Have you thought about trying that? It's just over £7 a bag in [email protected] but that can potentially last you a whole month if you keep on top of scooping out the clumps.

I haven't tried the other Tesco ones tbh, as I've stuck with Cat's Best as soon as we tried it.

Edit: just another thought too ... but it may also be a good idea if you can have an extra tray. One for each level, then you increase the chances of kitty going where he should. They say for effective toileting cats should have one tray each plus a spare, so two trays for one kitty would be great.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

his still little so the tray might be to far for him so he goes to the enclosed crate which he prob thinks is a tray!

clean poop and wee out daily a few times a day cats wont go in it if its dirty and will go to the next one along...the crate!

he isnt doing it to spite so never tell him off or hell think pooping/weeing is bad and do it in places you cant see!

my girl had a tum ache the other day and had runny poop all over my bed, had to throw the sheets/duvet/pillows/duvet cover in the bin, lovely! never told her off, whats the point? he was caught short and shes 7 months, even if there is 6 trays in the house! might be better getting another one, maybe to far for him!


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

hey guys thanks for all your advice, we seem to have nailed it, haven't caught him in the dogs crate at all since a week or 2 after putting the second litter tray downstairs still don't understand why because the one he had to start with he had to walk past to get to the dog crate. but anyway its sorted. he is still a pain in the bum sometimes but i think thats just a kitten thing lol we are just so used to our old boys who just sleep all day and do their own thing, he likes winding up the dogs and getting them to chase him  but they love him however i have feeling he will be the first cat we have ever had that will climb the Christmas tree when its up lol so noting breakable is going on it this year till i know for sure. 

anyway thanks again. :thumbup:


----------

